# Grafik spinnt seit gestern



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,

seit gestern spinnt in allen Spielen meine Grafik. Rift konnte ich vorgestern noch auf Ultra spielen und zurzeit spinnt die Grafik sogar auf Minimalanforderungen. Ebenfalls kommen andauernd Grafikfehler in WoW und Rift. Hier mal ein Beispiel in WoW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woran könnte das ganze liegen? Ich würde ja mal auf einen Fehler im Treiber bzw. nicht aktuellen Treiber tippen. Aber der Geräte Manager von Windows meint, die Treiber seien aktuell. Ebenfalls ist Directx 11 auf dem Laptop installiert.

Hier mal ein paar technische Daten:
Laptop: HP Pavilion dv6-3310ez
Graka: ati mobility radeon hd 6550
OS: Windows 7 Professional
Directx 11 installiert
treiberversion: 8.771.0 (08.09.2010)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

Temperatur der Grafikkarte, zB per RealTemp, prüfen. Möglicherweise zu heiß geworden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2011)

spinnt sie sofort nach nem kalten (ich mein wirklich temperaturmäßig kalt) boot?


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Die CPU Temperatur beträgt 65°C. Von der Grafikkarte zeigt mir Everest leider keine Temperatur an.

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich hab heute den PC gestartet und konnte 2-3min ohne Probleme zocken. Wechselte auf den Desktop und beim zurückwechseln waren die Grafikfehler da. Rift beendet und neu gestartet und die Fehler waren weiterhin da. Ich glaube kaum dass die Grafikkarte so schnell überhitzt 

Edit: was mir noch einfällt, ich habe die letzten Tage Fable 3 installiert und gezockt. Könnte es vielleicht daher kommen?


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Die CPU Temperatur beträgt 65°C. Von der Grafikkarte zeigt mir Everest leider keine Temperatur an.


Wie schon gesagt, RealTemp statt Everest: http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/ Das zeigt die GPU Temperatur an.



DeathDragon schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich hab heute den PC gestartet und konnte 2-3min ohne Probleme zocken. Wechselte auf den Desktop und beim zurückwechseln waren die Grafikfehler da. Rift beendet und neu gestartet und die Fehler waren weiterhin da. Ich glaube kaum dass die Grafikkarte so schnell überhitzt


Ohne ausreichende Kühlung reichen schon paar Sekunden, um technische Mängel in den Bauteilen der Grafikkarte hervorzurufen, die auch nicht sofort sichtbar werden müssen, jedoch wird damit ein fortschreitender Prozess in Gang gesetzt. Daher Temperatur während des Spielens überprüfen / im Auge behalten. Wie schon gesagt, ist kein Muss, dass deine Grafikkarte jetzt im Eimer ist, klingt aber stark nach 'nem Hitzeproblem. Ich bezweifel auch stark, dass die Installation und das Nutzen von Fable 3 irgendeinen Einfluss auf zwei andere, voneinander unabhängige Spiele, hat.


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Everest zeigt normalerweise auch die Temperatur der GPU an , nur ist anscheinend kein sensor auf der graka und es kann keine temperatur anzeigen. Auch bei Realtemp habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit die Temperatur der GPU anzeigen zu lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Idee von Fable war, dass es vielleicht einen Directx 11 Treiber installiert hat, welcher fehlerhaft oder nicht kompatibel mit dem Treiber der Grafikkarte ist. Der Laptop selber ist erst zwei Wochen alt, darum schliesse ich auch einen Hardwarefehler eher aus. Auch dass die Kühlung der Grafikkarte durch Schmutz verstopft ist, ist eher unwarscheinlich


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

Komisch.  Hast du das Catalyst Control Center installiert? Zeigt der keine Temp von der GPU an?


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Jep ist installiert. Auf dem Laptop sind zwei Grafikkarten, eine energiesparende für den Akkugebrauch und die oben erwähnte.

Nö es zeigt mir keine Temperatur an bzw. ich weiss nicht wo.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

Hm ... Schwierig. Da du ein Laptop hast, kannste ja nicht einfach mal so die Grafikkarte tauschen. Wenn du eine radikale Lösung probieren willst: Backup machen, System plätten, neu aufspielen und nur die nötigsten Treiber (Mainboard, LAN, Graka, Sound) und dann die Games testen. Hast du dann immernoch Grafikfehler, kannst du ein Softwareproblem ausschließen und es wird höchstwahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte selber sein.


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Die Variante hört sich ehrlich gesagt etwas markaber an 

Hier ein alternativvorschlag.
- Ich lade den aktuellen Treiber für ati radeon hd 6550 runter http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx#2
- Ich lade Mobility Moder - ATI runter http://www.hardwareheaven.com/modtool.php
- Ich mache aus dem normalen treiber einen Mobility Treiber und installier den

Dann hab ich einen aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber und ich kann das Problem ausschliessen


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Würde den DX11 Treiber von Fable 3 mal wieder runterhauen und nen alten probieren, könnte durchaus sein dass es daran liegt.

CPU Temperatur von 65° kommt mir irgendwie etwas hoch vor.
Bei nem X4 ist maximal Temperatur bevor das Teil durchbrennt schon 65° laut hersteller. Weiß nicht wie es bei nem i5 ist aber bei mir beim Zocken geht die Temp im Regelfall nicht über 60 Grad. Bzw. sollte sie laut BIOS auch nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Mai 2011)

Da du sagst, dass das nur auftritt, wenn du WoW minimierst, und dann wieder öffnest, gehe ich aus, dass das mit dem Umschalten zwischen IGP (stromsparend / dedizierter Grafik (HD6550) passiert. Schalt das Feature mal aus, sodass nur die HD6550 arbeitet, und berichte dann.


----------



## mristau (28. Mai 2011)

die tMax für die meisten aktuellen Prozessoren sollte im Bereich 85-110° sein, also die temperatur bei der die CPU durchbrennt

65° ist für die noch kein Problem, wobei kühler sicher trotzdem besser ist, je wärmer die CPU im dauerhaften Betrieb ist, desto kürzer ist die Lebenszeit


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2011)

Funktioniert Realmtemp nur mit Intel Prozessoren?

NVM, habs gefunden ^^



> R[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ealTemp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, dual Core and quad Core processors.[/font]


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Nein das Problem tritt nicht nur beim wechseln zwischen Game und Desktop auf.

Die zweite Grafikkarte wird nur aktiviert wenn sich der Laptop nicht am Strom befindet. Es war wohl eher zufall dass dann das Problem auftrat.

Directx lässt sich leider nicht einfach so deinstallieren und wenn ich eine Version runterlade und installieren will kommt die Meldung: Eine neuere oder gleichwertige Version von DirectX ist bereits installiert. Eine Installation ist nicht notwendig.

Die Temperatur der CPU liegt wohl daran dass der PC bereits längere Zeit läuft und ich einiges versucht habe um das Problem zu beheben ;-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2011)

directx kann man nicht deinstallieren, wenn bei fable ein einfaches directx upgrade dabei war, wird das nicht ursache des problems sein.

wie alt ist der laptop, vlt ist der lüfter mit stuab verstopft


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Der Laptop ist erst +- zwei Wochen alt. Also noch ziemlich neu


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> directx kann man nicht deinstallieren, wenn bei fable ein einfaches directx upgrade dabei war, wird das nicht ursache des problems sein.


Sehe ich auch so. DirectX ist lediglich eine Schnittstelle zw. Windows und der Grafikhardware und kein "Treiber", wie es hier so oft benannt wurde. Einzig Probleme könnte es geben, wenn man eine veraltete DX Version benutzt, was sich dann aber durch "aussagekräftige" Fehlermeldungen bemerkbar macht und nicht durch heimliche Grafikfehler, wo keiner weiß, wo die herkommen können.

Meine Vermutung ist immernoch, dass die Grafikkarte möglicherweise 'nen Temperaturschaden erlitten hat. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, hilft in dem Fall leider wohl nur 'ne Neuinstallation.


----------



## mristau (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nen ganz anderen Verdacht, es könnte sein, dass der RAM nen Fehler hat, diese WoW Bildfehler hatte ich auch mal und zwar kurz vor meine alte Grafikkarte abgeraucht ist, dann aber auch nicht immer, meistens gings nach nem Neustart wieder normal.
Diese Grafikfehler sind ja grundsätzlich extrem lang gezogene Texturen, von z.B. Boden oder nem Blatt
Könnte mir daher denken, dass es nen RAM Fehler gab, beim einlesen der Textur in den RAM und da es ein Notebook ist, nutzt die Grafikkarte ja den System RAM als Speicher.


Also auf jedenfall mal ein MEMTest laufen lassen per Boot-CD oder ähnlichem

Das könnte auch durchaus durch erhöhte Temperatur passiert sein, gerade bei nem Laptop ist ausreichende Belüftung das A und O


Ach ja, Treiberfehler kann man meines Erachtens zu 99,99% ausschließen, eher noch ein Fehler in den Daten von WoW selbst, aber da es ja nicht nur WoW betraf, wohl ein Systemfehler


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2011)

nur der sicherheit halber: der laptop hat festen untergrund wo er auch atmen kann?


----------



## Felix^^ (28. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde den DX11 Treiber von Fable 3 mal wieder runterhauen und nen alten probieren, könnte durchaus sein dass es daran liegt.
> 
> CPU Temperatur von 65° kommt mir irgendwie etwas hoch vor.
> Bei nem X4 ist maximal Temperatur bevor das Teil durchbrennt schon 65° laut hersteller. Weiß nicht wie es bei nem i5 ist aber bei mir beim Zocken geht die Temp im Regelfall nicht über 60 Grad. Bzw. sollte sie laut BIOS auch nicht.



Erst ab 120 ° C verändert sich die Atomstrucktur des Prozessorkerns und diese unbrauchbar.


----------



## DeathDragon (28. Mai 2011)

Ja der Laptop hat einen festen Untergrund und die Belüftung wird nicht blockiert.

Ich habe jetzt 2h lang memtest laufen lassen und es hat keinen Fehler in den Rams feststellen können


----------

